# Anxiety Attacks



## cokama (Jan 24, 2004)

Could anyone else out there tell me please if they suffer from Anxiety attacks bought on by an irritable bowel attack but I have one more major problem and that is that I'm a chronic asthamtic and when I have one of these attacks it also can trigger an asthma attack where I can stop breathing with 20 mins. This whole situation is starting to really upset me as I am a solo mum to four children under 7 and don't want to put them through this. Already they had to be woken up by ambulance staff and taken along with me to hosp, I want to find a way to make this all stop. Have tried some breathing exercises and are now on meds but would love to know more about this if ayone can help please.


----------



## floridian2 (Dec 1, 2003)

Yes, anxiety has been a problem for many of us, including me. Asthma can be a life threatening condition, and I am not a doctor, so take everything I say with a grain of salt, and do whatever you do in conjuction with a qualified professional in NZ. I started taking a magnolia bark extract a few days ago - it has been used for both anxiety and asthma in China and Japan. Magnolia contains compounds that reduce nitric oxide production, inhibits the release of histamine, lessen inflammitory chemicals like IL-1 beta and TNF, and is more of an anti-oxidant than vitamin E. One possible complication - it is also traditionally in Chinese formulas for constipation. I have not seen any laxative effect - stools are not loose but are slightly different, and come out quicker and easier. My IBS has been under control for 2 months. Reducing the fructose stopped my D, but not anxiety. Cutting way back on carbs turned off the panic. (My panic was noticeably worse after skipping a meal). Other people may have different causes for their D and anxiety. May not help everyone, but this dietary approach worked for me and others. Worth a try. Also, some general dietary things to help with asthma include onions and fish or flax oil (or green sea lipid oil). But for some, onions and/or oil can increase IBS. Were it only simple! Hope you find better health.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

If you have asthma brought on by anxiety attacks, I would think you need to talk to your polmonologist and discuss your options. I know many asthma meds can make you wired--my sister has asthma--so that could be adding to the problem. Also, you might want to see a psychiatrist about the anxiety attacks and see what she/he thinks would be the best approach for you. Take care.


----------



## NarmatDCL (Dec 22, 2003)

I have started seeing a therapist last week who said that I am definately suffering from anxiety which exacerbates the "need to go". After changing my diet, this was the one thing left. She instructed me to purchase the book, "The Anxiety and Phobia Workbook" which I have started to read. It is really interesting. HER positive affirmation for me at the end of our first session was, "You will get better; I will have you go out to dinner with your husband in Baltimore" (we live about 30-40 minutes from there and DARE TO DREAM that I'd leave our town for dinner out!). Right now it's hard to imagine that I can change my thinking (she likened it to a tape playing over and over in my head, worrying about finding a bathroom, etc., etc.), but I'm staying positive that I can do it. AND I'm not opposed to the use of meds if necessary. I really just want my life back......


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

Narm, I have panic disorder and used that book way back in 1996. I still refer to it if I have a setback or get too negative or stressed out. It REALLY is a GREAT book. do everything it says. It WILL help you. If you want to email me to ask anything or talk do so.gretchenstouch###yahoo.com


----------



## NarmatDCL (Dec 22, 2003)

Thank you allinknots! I really appreciate it! It is such an interesting book -- makes so much sense to me. Seeing the therapist is too -- I know I can conquer this.


----------



## denise1 (Feb 10, 2004)

Narma, thanks for the postive attitude. Sometimes I need to hear that someone is able to approach this whole thing with a positive way of seeing it all and feeling hopeful.So many days I feel hopeless...


----------

